# Windows XP SP4 in the Makings?



## EnfoToad

I found this interesting article on Windows XP SP4: http://keznews.com/1160_Windows_XP_SP4_in_the_works! Do you guys think Microsoft has jumped ahead and started SP4 when SP3 is not even perfect? Do you think SP4 is the last Service Pack for XP or will SP3 be?

Here is a Windows XP SP3 related thread: http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/705419-have-you-tried-sp3.html


----------



## paisanol69

EnfoToad said:


> I found this interesting article on Windows XP SP4: http://keznews.com/1160_Windows_XP_SP4_in_the_works! Do you guys think Microsoft has jumped ahead and started SP4 when SP3 is not even perfect? Do you think SP4 is the last Service Pack for XP or will SP3 be?
> 
> Here is a Windows XP SP3 related thread: http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/705419-have-you-tried-sp3.html


that article is from June 2006, and was mostly speculation when it was written. I doubt if theres any factual content, since it mentions fixing IE7, and WMP 11 as a part of this supposed SP4 package.

And like you already mentioned, SP3 is still being de-bugged!


----------



## ferrija1

SP3 is the end of service packs for XP, since XP will no longer be sold after June.


----------



## tomdkat

ferrija1 said:


> SP3 is the end of service packs for XP, since XP will no longer be sold after June.


June 2008?

Peace...


----------



## ferrija1

Yep.


----------



## tomdkat

Wow.

Peace...


----------



## PrancerTran

but isnt Microsoft stopping XP in June 08??


----------



## ferrija1

PrancerTran said:


> but isnt Microsoft stopping XP in June 08??


That's exactly what I said.


----------



## Rivera42

Are they just stopping the sale of XP, or are they going to discontinue all support entirely? If they're going to sell it through June, they wouldn't really be leaving people hanging without support for their brand-new purchase, would they?
IMO they are being far too heavy-handed the way they steer everybody towards Vista whether they want Vista or not. 
Heavy-handed? Is that the word I'm looking for? Not sure, but I think so.


----------



## ferrija1

Sales for XP ends in June, support ends sometimes in 2014.


----------



## Rivera42

http://gizmodo.com/384368/dell-to-s...-to-pretend-theyre-selling-vista-to-save-face

Good old Dell, naughty Microsoft.


----------



## ferrija1

Interesting article, Rivera.


----------

